# What arr te first steps to move to canada from UK



## rbhikha (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi guys. What would e my first steps to wt to Canada. I will be entering on a business visa as I am planning to open my own business there. Will be flying in soon to have a look at a few things. 

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------

